# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Сервер взаимодействия

## DimOk58

Всем привет. Есть ли у кого последние версии "Сервера взаимодействия" ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем привет. Есть ли у кого последние версии "Сервера взаимодействия" ?


1С:Сервер взаимодействия, версия 8.0.15 (64-bit) Windows
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2eg9/2ScHVQD9m

----------

DimOk58 (28.10.2020), inems (28.12.2020)

----------


## DimOk58

Благодарю! 
А полный установочный пакет есть?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Благодарю! 
> А полный установочный пакет есть?


1С:Сервер взаимодействия, версия 8.0.15 (64-bit) Windows
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2eg9/2ScHVQD9m
Hazelcast для Сервера взаимодействия (64-bit) Windows
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Eag/v95k7oZu7
Elasticsearch для Сервера взаимодействия (64-bit) Windows
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/XjPg/49H52igz6
Программа установки Сервера взаимодействия (64-bit) Windows
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3GxY/5yhbsRKRU
Обработка для регистрации информационной базы на Сервере взаимодействия
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2o5a/4ixxTi9CC
Утилита ring (64-bit) Windows
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3xJZ/5uTh8ZW5k
Версия сервера взаимодействия 8.0.15 совместима с
PostgreSQL 9.5 или выше;
Java 8 (64-bit);
Ring 0.8.2;
1С:Предприятием 8.3.10 - 8.3.17.

----------

comodo (04.02.2021), DeadStudent (04.11.2020), DimOk58 (29.10.2020), fiderdream (18.02.2021), ikalichkin (29.10.2020), inems (28.12.2020), IvanPetrovIvan (18.12.2020), jurayed (25.12.2020), rus-stam (06.11.2020), SalarXXX (14.11.2021), scaramou (02.11.2020), Svetlana_K (30.08.2021), v.kotikoff (10.01.2022), vdushka (18.12.2020), volmag (30.10.2020)

----------


## Brandonboubs

buy cialis pills cialis generic where can you buy cialis - where can you buy cialis:. 
online payday loans no credit check nevada gov payday loans bad credit online best payday loans near me location.

----------


## DimOk58

Для платформы 8.3.18 выпустили сервер взаимодействия?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Для платформы 8.3.18 выпустили сервер взаимодействия?


Пока на сайте 1С 
1С:Сервер взаимодействия, версия 8.0.15 от 29.04.20. 
А что он для 8.3.18 не подходит?

----------


## DimOk58

нет, после обнавления платформы пользователи не проходят регистрацию на сервере

----------


## DimOk58

так же пробовал зарегистрировать заново, сервер ответил - в доступе отказано

----------


## alexandr_ll

> так же пробовал зарегистрировать заново, сервер ответил - в доступе отказано


Для работы сервера взаимодействия 
*1С:Сервер взаимодействия, версия 9.0.29*
Релиз, опубликованный на данной странице, предназначен только для тестирования!

9.0.29 вам понадобятся:
PostgreSQL 9.6 или выше;
Liberica Java 11 (64-bit) или выше;
1С:Предприятие 8.3.10 - 8.3.18.

Сервер взаимодействия (64-bit) Windows
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4MBN/Byk9udSMi

Сервер взаимодействия (64-bit) Linux
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5MSC/5mg946evL

Обработка для регистрации информационной базы на Сервере взаимодействия
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xHYz/3JLhmPWCT

Инструкция по обновлению
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2rUJ/1EUZk6J3C

----------

balu32 (30.01.2021), DimOk58 (14.12.2020), ikalichkin (11.12.2020), pipapalamm (26.12.2020), sersel (09.01.2021)

----------


## Alhim20

Доброе время суток.  Че то не получается установить. Появляются папки в програм файлах в директории СЕ. А как службы установить?

----------


## western333

> Для работы сервера взаимодействия 
> *1С:Сервер взаимодействия, версия 9.0.29*
> Релиз, опубликованный на данной странице, предназначен только для тестирования!
> 
> 9.0.29 вам понадобятся:
> PostgreSQL 9.6 или выше;
> Liberica Java 11 (64-bit) или выше;
> 1С:Предприятие 8.3.10 - 8.3.18.
> 
> ...



На Linux есть инструкция как обновить на новую ?, сегодня пытался никак не получается, приходится делать откат.

----------


## sersel

1С:Сервер взаимодействия, версия 9.0.29 и
1C:Предприятие 8.3.18.1208

"Ошибка при регистрации: Ошибка протокола системы взаимодействия"

----------


## DimOk58

Делал по инструкции. Тоже была ошибка. Обязательно нужно удалить папки (инстансы) от другой версии (они не совместимы).
1C:Предприятие 8.3.18.1208

----------


## sersel

Настроил работает. Теперь проблемка пользователи не видят друг, друга. Документации нет. ИТС не помогает.
Система - черный ящик. Как обычно в 1С.

----------


## sersel

Настроил работает. Теперь проблемка пользователи не видят друг, друга. Документации нет. ИТС не помогает.
Система - черный ящик. Как обычно в 1С.

----------


## Rad777

Приветствую, коллеги.
Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на Сервер взаимодействия (64-bit) Windows (9 версии).

----------


## Rad777

Приветствую, коллеги.
Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на Сервер взаимодействия (64-bit) Windows (9 версии).

----------


## GreySiD

> Приветствую, коллеги.
> Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на Сервер взаимодействия (64-bit) Windows (9 версии).


+1 был бы очень благодарен за ссылку

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Сервер взаимодействия, версия 2020.6.2 от 09.02.2020*

Установка для Windows: *1c_cs_9.0.33_windows_x86_64*, *зеркало*

Установка для Linux: *1c_cs_9.0.33_linux_x86_64.tar*, *зеркало*

----------

mpudy (11.03.2021), virush (10.03.2021)

----------


## Rad777

> *1С:Сервер взаимодействия, версия 2020.6.2 от 09.02.2020*
> 
> Установка для Windows: *1c_cs_9.0.33_windows_x86_64*, *зеркало*
> 
> Установка для Linux: *1c_cs_9.0.33_linux_x86_64.tar*, *зеркало*


Спасибо, но выложите, пожалуйста, на нормальный файлообменник, а не эту шнягу.

----------


## serjrom1401

Добрый день. Если у кого есть выложите пожалуйста Сервер взаимодействия, релиз 10.0.47 от 05.04.21

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Сервер взаимодействия, версия 10.0.47 от 05.04.2021*

Установка для Windows: *1c_cs_10.0.47_windows_x86_64*, *зеркало*

Установка для Linux: *1c_cs_10.0.47_linux_x86_64.tar*, *зеркало*

Инструкция обновления: *update_10.0.47*.pdf, *зеркало*

----------

DimOk58 (15.04.2021), opsipavel (24.06.2022), SalarXXX (14.11.2021), serjrom1401 (08.04.2021), virush (16.10.2021)

----------


## a.pIat0v

Не могли бы перезалить ? Нету файлов.

----------


## Fltr

> Не могли бы перезалить ? Нету файлов.


На зеркалах все есть

----------


## a.pIat0v

с 2bay не качает ничего :(

----------


## Fltr

> с 2bay не качает ничего :(


Отключить блокировку рекламы и посмотреть рекламу.

----------


## Yakim

Доброго времени. Может есть в наличии Сервер взаимодействия, свежее версии 10.0.47, т.к. с платформой 8.3.20  данная версия не хочет взаимодействовать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени. Может есть в наличии Сервер взаимодействия, свежее версии 10.0.47, т.к. с платформой 8.3.20  данная версия не хочет взаимодействовать?


1С:Сервер взаимодействия, версия 11.0.24

Внимание!

Релиз, опубликованный на данной странице, предназначен только для тестирования!
Для работы сервера взаимодействия 11.0 вам понадобятся:
PostgreSQL 9.6 или выше;
Liberica Java 11 (64-bit) или выше;
1С:Предприятие 8.3.10 - 8.3.20.
Сервер взаимодействия (64-bit) Windows
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H9jV/Aaq82qdMw
Сервер взаимодействия (64-bit) Linux
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GjwS/yrug4JjpL
Обработка для регистрации информационной базы на Сервере взаимодействия
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xHYz/3JLhmPWCT
Инструкция по обновлению
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ZDJL/bemKikVKk

----------

alex125it (07.11.2021), DimOk58 (09.11.2021), Use32 (05.03.2022), Yakim (06.11.2021)

----------


## dilertmb

Друзья, а есть у кого-то последний сервер взаимодействия? Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## satar

> 1С:Сервер взаимодействия, версия 11.0.24
> 
> Внимание!
> 
> Релиз, опубликованный на данной странице, предназначен только для тестирования!
> Для работы сервера взаимодействия 11.0 вам понадобятся:
> PostgreSQL 9.6 или выше;
> Liberica Java 11 (64-bit) или выше;
> 1С:Предприятие 8.3.10 - 8.3.20.
> ...


Не могли бы перезалить ? Ошибка : К сожалению, такой страницы нет.

----------

opsipavel (24.06.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Не могли бы перезалить ? Ошибка : К сожалению, такой страницы нет.


Какой релиз нужен?

----------


## satar

> Какой релиз нужен?


Сервер взаимодействия 11 (64-bit) Windows

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Сервер взаимодействия 11 (64-bit) Windows


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LwQN/JRYWs5D8N

----------

LifeCreator (25.06.2022), opsipavel (24.06.2022), satar (23.05.2022)

----------


## Yakim

Доброго времени. А не найдется ли версия 12.0.24 ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени. А не найдется ли версия 12.0.24 ?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/YqyN/en3oryDwv

----------

avsoftby (18.11.2022), LifeCreator (25.06.2022), opsipavel (24.06.2022), virush (23.08.2022), Yakim (01.06.2022)

----------


## twavovan

добрый день, а можно Инструкция по обновлению.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> добрый день, а можно Инструкция по обновлению.


В архиве есть - файл update.pdf

----------

LifeCreator (25.06.2022), opsipavel (24.06.2022)

----------


## avsoftby

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/YqyN/en3oryDwv


Добрый День. А можно перезалить? Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Сервер взаимодействия, версия 22.0.26*
Для работы сервера взаимодействия 22.0 вам понадобятся:
PostgreSQL 9.6 или выше - рекомендуется версия 12;
Liberica Java 11 (64-bit);
1С:Предприятие 8.3.10 - 8.3.22.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rAbV/vDFyKxiRZ

----------

avsoftby (29.11.2022), dilertmb (20.11.2022)

----------


## rexypro

Ребята поделитесь крайними файлами. Ссылки нерабочие (.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ребята поделитесь крайними файлами. Ссылки нерабочие (.


*1С:Сервер взаимодействия, версия 22.0.26*
Для работы сервера взаимодействия 22.0 вам понадобятся:
PostgreSQL 9.6 или выше - рекомендуется версия 12;
Liberica Java 11 (64-bit);
1С:Предприятие 8.3.10 - 8.3.22.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Gm8B/mgrPfNyVj
Большие файлы больше недели в облаке не держу

----------

avsoftby (29.11.2022), Shelushun (13.12.2022)

----------


## Shelushun

Подскажите пожалуйста, почему запуск команды 


```
ring hazelcast --instance hazelcast service create
```



```
[ERROR ] Системная ошибка: Невозможно загрузить модуль "hazelcast": Модуль "haze
lcast" должен использоваться с последней версий утилиты ring запущенной с Java 11.
```

Установил bellsoft-jdk11.0.17+7-windows-amd64.msi, но это не меняет ситуации.

----------

